# Any advise on Points?



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

If you can help it would be great. Im sure mine are due.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do a forums search for "MSD" and install one. Your points will last forever and your ignition will thank you for it with quicker starts, increased performance and gas millage.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I did away with the points and condenser in both of mine and replaced them with the Crane Cams XR-I. 

A few advantages are; 
*) built in rev limiter
*) no ballast resistance needed
*) no gap adjustments
*) no problems with dwell settings


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I've always been partial to Accels. Get the 42 oz points though and they'll run strong through 5500 RPM (probably more, but that all I ever pushed them). Most standard points are 32 oz and crap out after 4 grand. Get a little tube of cam lube and put a light coating on the distributor lobes too.
Mike


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

5500RPMs !! You will float the crank never mind the points!!! :lol: Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> 5500RPMs !! You will float the crank never mind the points!!! :lol: Eric


Actually it`s the valve springs that "float" and limit RPMs at the top.


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, here's another Question. Can any one tell me the Dwell for an 6.6L no Ram Air?


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

I love my points never had a problem with them, I use 30 degrees and that is per book for dwell. about .016 point gap. how many miles a year do you drive it? Stick with Blue Streak brand i believe they are still american made.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The dwell should be 30 degrees. Rukee, thanks for the valve thing! :cheers


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the Help! I looked for Blue Streak but didn't find them so... I bought Borg Warner.
I just want to thank all you guys for answering all these dumb questions.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only dumb question is the one not asked.


----------

